# Trying to find a breeder in Colorado



## beth_newhart (May 21, 2017)

Hi All,

I am in the process of moving to Colorado from Texas, and I am trying to find a reputable GSD breeder in Colorado. I have no prior experience with the breed, but I have been doing a ton of research and have concluded a WGSL would be a good fit for me. I am looking for a great companion and a guardian. I would like to avoid getting a high-drive GSD. While living in Texas, I researched many WGSL breeders and found 2 I really like (Elite German Shepherds in Luling and Volkommen German Shepherds in Amarillo). Both of these breeders do ship their puppies out of state, but I would really like to meet the breeders and their puppies in person before making a decision. This is why I wanted to find a great WGSL breeder local to Colorado. Do you guys have any suggestions? I would really like to spend no more than $2,500. I looked at a few breeders in Colorado that had decent reviews, but I wanted to ask experienced GSD handlers like yourselves if you had any recommendations. Thank you for your help! Let me know if I need to provide any additional information.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Stick with Terry Gimble at Vollkommen - I have seen a few of her pups that have been shipped here to PA....and she is definitely IMO a better choice than the ones I know of in Colorado


Lee


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I was looking for a German shepherd breeder in Colorado last September, and I was not overly thrilled with any WGSL breeders here. I know that a lot of the breeders have mixed reviews, and if I had had the money, I would definitely have gone out of state for a pup. I visited this one breeder in Colorado and liked her facilities and dogs, but she doesn't work her dogs. I ended up going with her and had a crazy experience, though it was resolved in the end...

Long story short, I would say look out of state. It would be worth it to ship a puppy. Or, if viable, you could even go on a road trip and meet the breeder and the dogs. That is what I am going to do next time. Good luck!


----------



## beth_newhart (May 21, 2017)

Thank you for your replies and sorry for my late one! I was driving to my new home in Denver. Your responses confirmed my suspicions about the breeders in Colorado. I have heard great things about Terry and her puppies so she is definitely a great option! I will have to research breeders in the surrounding states as well. I might have to write a second post for those recommendations! Thank you again and I look forward to communicating more with you all!


----------



## kriver (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi Check out Alta Tollhaus $2500 regular short hair $1800 long hair. They do a lot of neo testing good looking dogs bred SV way. Vet owner. I have no experience yet with either one. I am not recommending any of them. I'm just sharing what I have found. I just came across Drache Feld also breeds SV no idea what they charge. Huerta hof seems to have a good rep I am looking at all of them too. Gunbil has nice looking dogs he is very expensive But they are best in world Champ type and lists his prices. the dogs have (a2)'s in their backgrounds. Mittelwest lots of nice dogs has had some bad reviews that I have read. They are very expensive. I have had some contact with them wasn't too good either time. Lundborg-land have had recent contact with them answered questions but red flags went up a couple of times based on what was said. 
Years go I bought a shepherd from Von Salerno an absolutely terrific and drop dead gorgeous dog everyone's opinion not just mine. People would stop us on the street all the time and say they wanted one of his pups if I ever bred him. He was liked by everyone and extremely well trained. serviced dog, obedience, agility, therapy CDC and was protective too when the time came. This dog had major courage. I had to put him down due to cancer one day before he was 6. When I bought him at 12 wks we were walking out to the car she made the statement that she didn't care what I did with him as long as the check cashed. Later, when I called and told her about my boy having cancer. I thought she would be interested and that it might have an effect on her breeding. She was extremely cold toward me. She didn't care at all that he died. She didn't even say she was sorry he had passed nothing no compassion shown toward me at all. Now, She doesn't have a kennel just outside people and raisers she works with.
Anyways, that is my personal first hand experience with these breeders. It is a minefield at best when trying to find a reputable good breeder. For me as a Christian the answer is simple "PRAY for the right dog and trust and believe" for others it might not be as simple as that.
Best regards,
K River


----------

